# Mogadore Res.



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Killed some cabin fever by driving out to CLR area. Did some shed hunting to no avail.
Noticed the parking lot trashed, so I took the two trash bags that someone dumped and filled up another big bag walking around the perimeter. Then drove over to the 43 ramp and disposed the three bags in the dumpster along with cleaning that parking lot up. That lot was busy with some people as well as a boat out on the main lake.

I don't understand why more of us don't take ownership of this beautiful lake. Just because its not yours doesn't mean you should walk over it. I'm asking each of you that reads this and uses this lake to take more responsibility and do a little more than you already do. Maybe people will see us and it will rub off. You know damn well the local authorities or wildlife management can only do so much.
Oh, and after pulling out of each lot, the road sides are full of trash. Oh well, another day I guess. If anyone sees my white van and I happen to be picking up trash, please join me!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well said sir! Too bad more people don't respect the outdoors in this manner, it would be so much more beautiful! I am with you I always carry out more than I take in, I have had days that I had plans of fishing and they weren't biting so I cleaned up the area where I was! Too many people think that littering is ok, and they don't think twice when they do it!


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

You act how you were raised.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

some people don,t care ,I live on a township road ,about 1000,ft of frontage and its full of cans and other trash.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

I applaud your efforts, and I hope you never become discouraged in you endeavors. I feel as you do that we all share in the resources bounty, why not share in the efforts to maintain the cleanliness and vitality of the resources as well!!! I hope your call to action is contagious beyond just myself!!! I can do better, so I will do better. Good job Joe! I hope we cross paths someday!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Rocky river organizes small cleanups, you could try and get volunteers to do a clean up, then go out for beers afterwards...amazing what 15 to 20 people could do in an hour or two.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Steelheader88 said:


> Rocky river organizes small cleanups, you could try and get volunteers to do a clean up, then go out for beers afterwards...amazing what 15 to 20 people could do in an hour or two.


Yea, about 10 or so years ago, a couple of us started talking about it. Next thing you know a group of us (13) met at Mogadore Bait for this purpose. It was a beautiful thing to watch guys rally. Jeff (owner of bait store) had coffee and doughnuts, BigDaddy, arranged a large dumpster and a case of trash bags through the city of Akron. Chime in if you took part as I can't remember what I did last week!
We all took a section around the lake.
Many tires, deer carcasses, plastics and glass of all kinds and even an old recliner were brought to the dumpster. It took all but 3 hours. I meet some great outdoorsman that day. 

It's that tweener time of year again. I believe it happened early in April. I do remember people chatting about how we could have made it happen around a lunch time cookout. I'm open, but until then, Ill be out on my own. I love the area. I fish and I've hunted around the lake and it saddens me to see how it's being disrespected.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

bountyhunter said:


> some people don,t care ,I live on a township road ,about 1000,ft of frontage and its full of cans and other trash.


I had a nice feeling looking back over my work, but as I pulled onto the road the roadside trash was worse. I feel for the people who live on the rural roads. What I don't get is the bags I picked up were all refuge from some youth party. It didn't help that the coyotes ripped open the bags, but I easily discarded them in the dumpster at the boat house. Just an extra couple miles would have kept them from littering. It's better then illegal dumping. I'm sure what I did was somewhat illegal. I just didn't have room in my home can.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

madm0j0 said:


> I applaud your efforts, and I hope you never become discouraged in you endeavors. I feel as you do that we all share in the resources bounty, why not share in the efforts to maintain the cleanliness and vitality of the resources as well!!! I hope your call to action is contagious beyond just myself!!! I can do better, so I will do better. Good job Joe! I hope we cross paths someday!


Thanks. I've bow hunted a few times out there. The next best thing for me is, if I don't harvest a deer, I can harvest ugly trash as I walk out.

It surprised me that this was the first year for bow hunting and I picked up so many fresh candy, cracker wrappers along with discarded hand warmers. I can only imagine what it's going to look like in a few more years.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

joerugz said:


> Yea, about 10 or so years ago, a couple of us started talking about it. Next thing you know a group of us (13) met at Mogadore Bait for this purpose. It was a beautiful thing to watch guys rally. Jeff (owner of bait store) had coffee and doughnuts, BigDaddy, arranged a large dumpster and a case of trash bags through the city of Akron. Chime in if you took part as I can't remember what I did last week!
> We all took a section around the lake.
> Many tires, deer carcasses, plastics and glass of all kinds and even an old recliner were brought to the dumpster. It took all but 3 hours. I meet some great outdoorsman that day.
> 
> It's that tweener time of year again. I believe it happened early in April. I do remember people chatting about how we could have made it happen around a lunch time cookout. I'm open, but until then, Ill be out on my own. I love the area. I fish and I've hunted around the lake and it saddens me to see how it's being disrespected.


 I was at that cleanup and one other organized cleanup. I used to take my grandkids out a couple times a year and cleanup. I continue to do it myself a few times a year. I have now retired and plan on a couple times a month. I always always carry trash bags, gloves and a Harbor Freight pick up tool in my truck. Thanks Joe and all who help watching after my favorite lake!!!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

leeabu said:


> I was at that cleanup and one other organized cleanup. I used to take my grandkids out a couple times a year and cleanup. I continue to do it myself a few times a year. I have now retired and plan on a couple times a month. I always always carry trash bags, gloves and a Harbor Freight pick up tool in my truck. Thanks Joe and all who help watching after my favorite lake!!!


Yes Larry, I remember you there. I still love my side sonar you sold me. And thanks again for fixing the tip on my G Loomis. I hope you're enjoying retirement my friend. I have a few more years.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Won't be long now that's my home away from home. Got a love the start of another fishing season.


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

joerugz said:


> Killed some cabin fever by driving out to CLR area. Did some shed hunting to no avail.
> Noticed the parking lot trashed, so I took the two trash bags that someone dumped and filled up another big bag walking around the perimeter. Then drove over to the 43 ramp and disposed the three bags in the dumpster along with cleaning that parking lot up. That lot was busy with some people as well as a boat out on the main lake.
> 
> I don't understand why more of us don't take ownership of this beautiful lake. Just because its not yours doesn't mean you should walk over it. I'm asking each of you that reads this and uses this lake to take more responsibility and do a little more than you already do. Maybe people will see us and it will rub off. You know damn well the local authorities or wildlife management can only do so much.
> Oh, and after pulling out of each lot, the road sides are full of trash. Oh well, another day I guess. If anyone sees my white van and I happen to be picking up trash, please join me!!



I have taken two 55 gallon trash bags to the main stretch on lansinger and I almost completely filled them with trash and fishing line then I went back later that week and it looked as if I had never cleaned up hardly anything 
I enjoy nature as much as anything and it is so sad that people basically have no respect for our oarks and waterways but I will take a few bags again this year and clean up after all the drunkasses and just plain lazy people that think the ground is there personal garbage pit


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

management needs to setup cameras


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

glfpro07 said:


> management needs to setup cameras


What management? Akron. The division of wildlife is already stretched thin for litter patrol. Same thing at mosquito causeway, clean it up and they start trashing it again. Can’t fix stupid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol true. Its just really sad. I used to drive the dirt lane off sunny brook until people started dumping couches and it got gated off yrs ago. Some great spring coves if you want to take that walk. I havent been there in 5+ yrs it may be back open.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope. Not open. They even have the dam off limits along **** Rd. although I still fish it from the kayak and watch the high school track teams run the dam and road.
That north shoreline can be good and it's usually pretty empty as people don't want to make the long trek from the two launch ramps.


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ya a bicycle would be a great help


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm in my 70's, bad ankle, hip, and both knees. I could take a couple motrin and still walk in to Crappie Bay in under 10 minutes with waders, fish basket, a tackle bag and rod!(And well worth the effort in the Spring!) Now the walk back with 20# of slabs might take a bit longer-and a couple more ibupropen! That being said, I'll prob use the new launch and do it a "better" way!!


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Charlie I know if we shore fished ,no One would even know we were there. I can't say that about a lot of other people ,that can't take there trash to the nearest gas station. We saw what they did at lansinger.my prediction for the season.they will trash the old camp site hill.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

It's started already, Bob. . Seems some of the "offenders" are also ice fishers!


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

snag said:


> What management? Akron. The division of wildlife is already stretched thin for litter patrol. Same thing at mosquito causeway, clean it up and they start trashing it again. Can’t fix stupid!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


stupid is as stupid does


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Charlie (alias CJ)................................you are feeling too old. C'mpn over and we can go trout fishing at Buckeye Woods. I'll watch the set lines while you get your exercise casting spinners and walking around the lake.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> It's started already, Bob. . Seems some of the "offenders" are also ice fishers!


There are offenders on shore on the ice and also on boats. Before it was litter on shore or along the road,here's a picture from last fall the point nw of lansinger ramp. Pinch and or zoom to the shoreline, i never saw trash in the water like that.


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pathetic


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Cj, I make that trek every spring faithfully. That bay has not been the same since they dropped the lake to repair the spillway bout 5 years ago.


----------

